# This should have worked better!



## squirrels (Jun 5, 2013)

Puppet Gloves!

Even though it didn't work for me. I still stand by this as a stellar idea. Unfortunately my kids have built up a high tolerance to the cat puppets doing stupid stuff. Seriously, it takes more and more cat antics just to feel normal. These were not the shots I was going for today. Subject really should have at least fixed the hair.

Since I cannot, I feel like someone must use this and have success.


----------



## ceejtank (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha this is awesome.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/681648...1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=shutter+buddies

reminds me of these lol


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 5, 2013)

I tried a Shutter Buddy once - the little girl completely ignored it after a couple of minutes. So lately I've had to rely on my own warmth and charm. :roll:


----------



## ronlane (Jun 5, 2013)

I see your problem. You bought one of those off brand Nokin cameras. I heard they were a problem for squirrels with cat gloves.


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know. It may look better if we get to text to read right, fix the white balance, get rid of un-needed stuff, and sharpen it up a tad:


----------



## squirrels (Jun 5, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> I tried a Shutter Buddy once - the little girl completely ignored it after a couple of minutes. So lately I've had to rely on my own warmth and charm. :roll:




Drat! I'm out of charm well before the afternoon sunlight hits.

I think Mr Squirrels has ruined the cats as photographer scam for my boys by using the puppets to do heckling and improv during nightly storytime. At least it does dramatically improve "If You Give a Mouse a Cookie" and "Even Firefighters go to the Potty"!


----------



## squirrels (Jun 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> I don't know. It may look better if we get to text to read right, fix the white balance, get rid of un-needed stuff, and sharpen it up a tad:



DANG, you are right. Updating avatar.

I think I should have used a bigger DOF and tried to get both cats' near eyes in focus.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 5, 2013)

Would it work to try wearing a long sleeved top with a crew neck (or maybe even a turtleneck) to make for a more solid color background? The red looks good with the black and white cats and cameras. 

And take off the camera strap - that might help get rid of distractions. (edit - Maybe tuck the cat tails in the gloves or think about how to arrange them and pin/tack them into place so they aren't dangling.)


----------



## squirrels (Jun 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I see your problem. You bought one of those off brand Nokin cameras. I heard they were a problem for squirrels with cat gloves.



No wonder the littlest one wouldn't play along! "Nokin? Mommy doesn't love me enough for a real name brand!"


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2013)

Of course it didn't work... Duh!! Those are cat gloves not squirrel gloves!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe if you opened your eye.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 5, 2013)

squirrels said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I see your problem. You bought one of those off brand Nokin cameras. I heard they were a problem for squirrels with cat gloves.
> ...




No, he's crying because the cats ate mommy's hands.


----------

